# ViP 211 availability?



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

No one has been asking, since its all been about the ViP622 availability... but since I'm almost talking myself into saving money and just going with the $49 ViP211 upgrade... I thought I'd ask.

Are the delivery (I should be able to talk them into mailing and no installation since I have the proper stuff on my roof already) dates happening pretty quickly after you order a ViP211 for those who have recently ordered?

Realizing that the ViP211 has a 2 day EPG, and so far not having the driving desire to record things in HD (I have a 501 to record SD stuff in another room)... I think the ViP211 would be a substantial improvement for where I am now with my slower/older 6000u that is making noises and rebooting sometimes and only a few hours EPG... especially if the ViP211 really does a better job locking OTA.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

I ordered the 211, for all the reasons you stated above, except that I was replacing an 811. Well, really, I sent back a 311, and moved the 811 to another room. The 211 was delivered by UPS 6 days after the order. I connected everything up, after getting an HDMI->DVI cable, and it's been operating flawlessly for a week now.

All my OTA (16 miles from the towers) comes in rock solid with an indoor Silver Sensor antenna.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

I just went from a 6000 (which had been shelfed for about a year) to a 211 and needless to say it's quite an "upgrade". OTA tuner works a lot better and of course the graphics are far improved. Have to see about bugs though since that seems to be an E* trademark.

Anyway I ordrered mine middle of last week and I had it on Friday via UPS.. course that should be no surprise since I live in Denver metro and it was shipped from like 15 miles away. 

But it does show theres not like a 2 or 3 day delay before they even get around to shipping them.


----------



## LameJames (Feb 10, 2006)

I ordered a 211 last Friday, the 10th. It shipped yesterday via UPS and is scheduled to arrive this Friday, the 17th. 
I have an installer coming Friday as well to install my Dish 1000, so hopefully the UPS man gets here first.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Cool... sounds like I was hoping. I'm very close to pushing the button (making the call, whatever) and going ahead on the ViP211.

Thanks for the positive replies. It helps make the decision a little easier!


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm waiting on the ViP-222 myself. Hopefully there will be a 222 forum just like this 211 forum. In the mean time I am learning as much as I can about the 411/211, because most of it should apply to the 222 as well.


----------



## HDdude24 (Feb 9, 2006)

I got mine yesterday installer comes Monday to install the new dish I hope it goes well. Just waiting on my Aatenna's its been 2 weeks since I order them I know one was on back order. But will see this next week if they ship I hope:nono:


----------

